# MVA diagnosis coding with chronic conditions



## PeaPod1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello,
Just wanting to get some input regarding coding an acute MVA with injuries and chronic conditions?

My logic is to code the acute injuries related to the MVA, the E codes and then list any chronic conditions that the patient has, as they are addressed in the documentation...

Is this what others are doing or is there a better practice?

Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## xmas1948 (Dec 31, 2011)

PeaPod1 said:


> Hello,
> Just wanting to get some input regarding coding an acute MVA with injuries and chronic conditions?
> 
> My logic is to code the acute injuries related to the MVA, the E codes and then list any chronic conditions that the patient has, as they are addressed in the documentation...
> ...





Hi,

I would put the E Codes after the chronic condition codes.


----------



## sawhitt (Dec 31, 2011)

xmas1948@comcast.net said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would put the E Codes after the chronic condition codes.



Why that order?


----------



## sawhitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Why that order?


----------



## jiminy (Dec 31, 2011)

*MVA coding*

I would put the high mortality codes first (chronic conditions  hypertension, heart disease, kidney failure, diabetes etc) that can increase mortality from the MVA.  Then the E codes.  
I would put the non life threatening chronic condition codes codes after the E codes.


----------



## kbarron (Jan 1, 2012)

Why would the MVA ins need to know the chronic conditions of the pt? I would send the MVA related to car ins and chronic conditions that are being treated to the medical insurance....any other opinions?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 1, 2012)

kbarron said:


> Why would the MVA ins need to know the chronic conditions of the pt? I would send the MVA related to car ins and chronic conditions that are being treated to the medical insurance....any other opinions?



Not if this is the initial encounter for the injuries, the patient is not there for the chronic conditions.  The chronic conditions may however come into play if they make the injuries more difficult manage such as hypertension, diabetes and HIV status.  If these are mentioned as co morbid conditions and needed to be monitored whole treating the injuries then yes they get coded with the injuries and the E codes and no you would not send 2 separate claims.

If the patient were in the office subsequent to the initial encounter and the provider were seeing them for the injury as well as for their chronic or unrelated conditions then I can see sending two claims, but not on the initial encounter for the injuries.


----------



## kbarron (Jan 1, 2012)

oops! I read right over the acute visit.


----------

